# Made a decision!



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all and thanks to everyone who read and replied to my previous post.

I had a terrible day yesterday. He had taken the kids out for the day and I made the fatal mistake of sitting in the house on my own and crying on and off for the whole day until he brought the kids home! I felt very lonely and I missed my kids! Odd because while we were still together, on the rare occasions I had the house to myself, I never felt lonely and really enjoyed the peace and quiet!! Once the kids were home, I felt so much better!

Well, this morning, I woke up with a bit of clarity I suppose. Why should I sit around feeling down and upset when he patently has moved on?! He has got a new girlfriend already and doesn't seem to me to be grieving the end of our 10 year relationship (8 years married). If he can move on without so much as a backward glance in only a few weeks, then so can I!

I don't expect it to me an instant turn over, I'm not that daft, however I will no longer sit around moping. I will get on and move on! Enough wondering where I went wrong, because I know I didn't. He did!! 

I'm very fortunate to have some very supportive friends and a brilliant mum who is always on the end of the phone for me! I hate to say it, but I do feel a bit gleeful that aside from his new girlfriend and a small family, he has no-one in his life! I know I'll come out of this all a lot stronger and I can imagine he will crumble in time.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sunflower Faerie,

Good for you! That is a step in the right direction and as being the impacted spouse just being able to have a sense of focus on what you want for your life is a great thing!! 

Yes, you are very fortunate to have family and friends who love you and have supported you through this ordeal!!

Each day its our decision to get stronger..one day at a time one step at a time. We have to own our future and destiny regardless of what has happened to us. We cannot control our H and change the past. At this point as you mentioned above the past is behind you ...no looking back. Just focus on you and the kids!!


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Good for you for making that decision. That is the most important step into the right direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

The victory is yours. Just continue to do YOU ;o) Have a blessed day.


----------

